

The Way to Go (golang) - gmcabrita
https://plus.google.com/101406623878176903605/posts/H6g2inq8Z6n

======
joshbaptiste
bah.. Ebook is some Adobe DRM format, that I would venture is unusable in
GNU/Linux.

~~~
MrShankly
You can try converting it with caliber.

